# llamar a Hugo (vomitar)



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Me interesa conocer la geografía de uso de esta expresión coloquial, *llamar a Hugo*, que se usa en Costa Rica y Venezuela con el sentido de "vomitar".

Muchas gracias.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## oa2169

Claro que la he escuchado y la he usado.

"Huuuuuggg....ooo". Suena a vómito ¿no?.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Jamás la oí.


----------



## swift

Efectivamente, hay algo de onomatopéyico en la expresión.

Gracias a ambas.


----------



## la_machy

Al igual que Calambur, jamás la oí, ni por aquí ni por allá (o sea, en ningún lugar ).


Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Nosotros en la Armada decimos "llamar a Julia".

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Nosotros en la Armada decimos "llamar a Julia".
> 
> Saludos


 
Sin afán de parecer curiosa, me encantaría saber por qué...


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá se llama a Guajardo (que podría ser Hugo o Julia  )
_


----------



## swift

¿Y les da tiempo?  Está algo largo el nombre que usan en Chile.

Parece estar claro que en cada una de esas variantes se busca imitar el ruido que se hace al debocar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> ¿Y les da tiempo?  Está algo largo el nombre que usan en Chile.


La verdad es que se llega hasta ¡¡Guajjj!! nomás, pero Guajardo entiende enseguida.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Por acá se llama a Guajardo (que podría ser Hugo o Julia  )
> _



Un amigo mío dice_ llamar a Raúl_, siempre me hizo gracia la expresión.


----------



## Birke

En semejantes ocasiones, en mi pueblo llamaban a Julián. 
Me costó la infancia entera entender que no se referían a mi tío.


----------



## miguel89

Por acá, que yo sepa, no llamamos a nadie.


----------



## Lurrezko

miguel89 said:


> Por acá, que yo sepa, no llamamos a nadie.



Qué poco sociables.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> Qué poco sociables.


 
Nosotros menos aún.
En esa situación, directamente _potamos_.


----------



## susantash

miguel89 said:


> Por acá, que yo sepa, no llamamos a nadie.


Que raro!
Por acá la escuché muchísimo, aunque sólo a mis amigos del interior (fuera de la capital). Capaz que es exclusivo de allá afuera (el interior) y por eso no lo compartimos con Buenos Aires.


----------



## Canela Mad

Por aquí en Madrid hay gente que en esas circunstancias dialoga con el Sr. Roca (marca de porcelana sanitaria: inodoros).


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pero cuando se visita al Sr. Roca normalmente es para otros menesteres.


----------



## Canela Mad

Sí, pero no se "habla" con él.

EJ: - ¿A dónde se ha ido Pablo?
     - Creo que el tequila le ha sentado mal, está hablando con el Sr. Roca.


----------



## Birke

La diferencia entre hablar con Roca (que por cierto no había oído hasta ahora) y llamar a Hugo, Julia, Julián, o Guajardo es que todas estas expresiones son onomatopéyicas, y la de Roca no lo es.


----------



## Canela Mad

Birke said:


> La diferencia entre hablar con Roca (que por cierto no había oído hasta ahora) y llamar a Hugo, Julia, Julián, o Guajardo es que todas estas expresiones son onomatopéyicas, y la de Roca no lo es.


Ahí tienes toda la razón, de onomatopeya, nada. Sería el mismo caso de "hablar con Blanquita".


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

la_machy said:


> Sin afán de parecer curiosa, me encantaría saber por qué...


 
Si gritas "Juuuuu-lia" suena como cuando estás vomitando.

Saludos


----------



## cacarulo

Yo sí la he oído en mi país.


----------



## swift

Cacarulo:

¿De qué zona de la Argentina sos? Hasta ahora, Susan y vos son los únicos argentinos que afirman haber oído esta expresión.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tiene toda la pinta de un anglicismo (_hugh_) disfrazado.


----------



## swift

Ahora sí me desconcertaste. ¿Por qué habría de ser un anglicismo, Xiao?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Porqoe _hugh_ es una exclamación no propia del español (donde lo normal sería _ag/agh_).


----------



## rocioteag

En mis tierras se utiliza "cantar la guacara"


----------



## ninux

El problema se pone si acuden a la vez Julia, Hugo, Guajardo y Julián.
¡Alguien debería limpiar!


----------



## swift

Ya. ¿Pero no podría ser simplemente imitativo del ruido que se hace al vomitar? Me cuesta ver el influjo del inglés en esto... No porque en inglés 'hugh' no sea una onomatopeya para el vómito sino porque me cuesta ver cómo pudo darse tal influencia. A mí me parece que el sonido "ug" es el más importante; luego se consiguió un nombre que sonara parecido...


----------



## cacarulo

Soy de Buenos Aires.

La web me dice esto: LLAMAR A HUGO exp. Vomitar. Derivado del sonido que anticipa una arcada vomitiva. "Y ahí nomás el pibe llamó a Hugo y dejó el piso hecho un enchastre." http://www.elforro.com/humor/46054-diccionario-chabon-castellano-2.html

al final no te podemos llevar a ningun lado... primero casi moris afixiado por un halls y despues llamaste a hugo... un desastre lo tuyo 

Acto seguido.. seguro que llamaste a Hugo.. HUGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.. que asco. Y esa lanzada fue testigo de todo lo que comiste esa noche en tu casa..( y pensar que tu vieja lo hizo con todo el amor del mundo.. que descarado!!) Y lo peor.. los restos de la otra semana!! Menos mal que no devolviste el higado... No conozco a nadie que sobreviva sin el..

Gedy llamaste a HUGOOOOjhijsdafhaoiushdiasubhdiadbhil... que nunka me pase amigo! un abrazo

quien de todas cuando jugamos fondo blanco...se como el vaso entero? quien estaba bailando la colales y llamo a hugo?

-------

Y lo que dice la web lo uso solo para corroborar lo que he oído por ahí.

Igual, taaaaaaaan usual, o masiva, o conocida, no debe ser porque hace poco una bebida lanzó (justamente ) una campaña publicitaria con un personaje Hugo. Y a mé me llamaba la atención que los publicitarios hubieran elegido ese nombre, porque sin duda yo pensaba en la expresión "llamar a Hugo", y no me parecía muy adecuada en ese contexto.


----------



## ninux

cacarulo said:


> Igual, taaaaaaaan usual, o masiva, o conocida, no debe ser porque hace poco una bebida lanzó (justamente ) una campaña publicitaria con un personaje Hugo. Y a mé me llamaba la atención que los publicitarios hubieran elegido ese nombre, porque sin duda yo pensaba en la expresión "llamar a Hugo", y no me parecía muy adecuada en ese contexto.


¿Es una bebida alcohólica?
_* justamente*_ ¿Lo dices por los efectos de la resaca?


----------



## cacarulo

ninux said:


> ¿Es una bebida alcohólica?
> _*justamente*_ ¿Lo dices por los efectos de la resaca?


 
No, es un jugo de frutas con leche.
Mirá lo que encuentro buscando un poquito más:
_No le pueden poner Hugo a una﻿ bebida! Hugo es sinonimo de vomito!!!! Cepita quien te vendio la idea? Como compraste eso? ...

_


----------



## susantash

swift said:


> Cacarulo:
> 
> ¿De qué zona de la Argentina sos? Hasta ahora, Susan y vos son los únicos argentinos que afirman haber oído esta expresión.



Ehem... no soy argentina. Nada en contra de los hermanos argentinos pero uruguaya <3 y a mucha honra!!!!

Me había llamado la atención de que en Argentina no se usara este término, siendo que en cuanto a expresiones idiomáticas Argentina y Uruguay compartimos casi todo. (o quizá más bien debería decir la zona del Río de la Plata en vez de Argentina y Uruguay)


----------



## tesalia

swift said:


> Me interesa conocer la geografía de uso de esta expresión coloquial, *llamar a Hugo*, que se usa en Costa Rica y Venezuela con el sentido de "vomitar".


Esta expresión no la había escuchado antes, mucho menos con ese significado; por eso me sorprende que menciones que se utiliza en Venezuela. No me atrevo a decir que no se usa en ningún lugar de este País; pues, todo es posible; pero sí que, de emplearse con ese sentido, no es común para la mayoría.
Un saludo cordial,
Tesalia.


----------



## Himmelske

En México decimos «cantar Oaxaca» (se pronuncia «Oajaca» y es un estado del sureste mexicano). De igual forma, se trata de una expresión onomatopéyica.


----------



## Istriano

(En Brasil también _llamamos a Hugo_ o sea_ chamamos o Hugo_ ).


----------



## Herenya

Aquí también decimos llamar a "Braulio" o a "Raúl"


----------



## Ushuaia

Por acá he oído "llamar a Juan".


----------



## utrerana

Yo siempre he oido, a parte de va a potar, vomitar, echar hasta la primera papilla, llamar a Juan.


----------



## oa2169

Recordé otras dos muy usadas por estos lados: "Hacer inventario" y "devolver atenciones" como sinónimos de "llamar a Hugo".

-¿Dónde está María?

- En el baño, haciendo inventario/devolviendo atenciones.

¿Muy elegantes, verdad?

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Largar las tripas. (Delicada, ¿no?)


----------



## swift

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones. Es muy interesante aprender expresiones sinónimas de la que aquí se discute.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## duvija

Ah! me acordé de otra que nunca supe de dónde vino: "_largar el chivo_". 
¿Es solamente uruguaya?


----------



## LatinLove

En Peru la jerga es “se le/me/te vino el huayco”.  Con orígenes en el Quechua supongo


----------

